# Professional logo, layout, website design, t-shirt manufacturers



## ra1der2 (Mar 15, 2010)

Are there any members here that provide affordable professional logo, layout, or website design work, t-shirt manufacturers, or any members that can recommend a professional designer / manufacturer?

I'm looking to have my record label and band logo's done, have the label and band websites done, and have myspace layouts done. Also, looking for good silkscreen t-shirt manufacturers, preferably U.S. based.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Mar 31, 2010)

I do...both as my career and through my side business.

My website is in the middle of a complete overhaul, so this is the best I can do for a portfolio for now...

Zumbek Media Photos | Facebook

Haven't had a chance to throw all my work out there, just have most of my logos and myspace layouts. I have done stickers, album art, t-shirts, business cards, etc. I am working a few websites now as well (which is why mine is taking forever to finish).

As far as tshirts, I have heard good things about contagious graphics. I have used them for stickers and was always happy just not there shirts. I think I own a shirt or two that they printed and they are well done.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 16, 2010)

Just to throw a name out there, Alex Hofmann of Fallujah runs Cypher Visual. They are currently working on new everything for us. Layout, logo, and shirt design. And he has some great package deals. We're getting everything done for $250 total. Some of his work includes the layout for Psycroptic's (Ob)Servant, Lionheart's logo, cd layout, and myspace layout, everything of Fallujah's (obviously), and a ton more. Not to mention he's super easy to work with.

MySpace - CYPHER VISUAL (NEW PAGE) - 18 - Male - YAY AREA!!!!!!, California - myspace.com/deadboltdesignes

And for some sick artwork, look into Aaron Crawford. He's a bit expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 16, 2010)

Harbinger design makes pretty cool stuff Harbinger Design | design & illustration

bit far from you though but it's worth looking at


----------



## sentagoda (Apr 18, 2010)

616 studio. Kilebong has some cool work. Currently working on our myspace and logo


----------

